# Acana Sport and Agility



## RileysDad (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello all i'm new to the forum and glad to be here....My question is my standard poodle is very thin and my vet suggested I put him on Acana Sport and Agility Formula...However, i can not find this formula on-line or anywhere in the United States...I'm thinking possibly that it is only sold in Canada...If anyone knows where to find this formula please let me know thanks everyone..


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Acana doesn't have a sport and agility formula that I'm aware of. It's a good brand though  http://acana.com/products


----------



## RileysDad (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes, Acana has this formula it is on there website under classics.....I'm aware that some of their formulas are not available in the USA so this must be the case with this particular formula....


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey, they sure do! lol. I'd never heard of it. Maybe it isn't.. you could call a local pet shore and see if they can order it in maybe? Or order it online? There are other good foods too you can consider.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

It looks like it has 33% protein and 24% fat. The fat content seems a little high but there are a lot of foods out there with the same or more protein content. Acana, Origen and other premium foods use meat as it's primary protein source vs plant protein. Also, the calorie per cup may be low on the food you're feeding. You didn't mention what food you're feeding your dog but if it's a premium food maybe just feeding a 1/2 cup more per feeding (assuming at least 2 feedings per day) will put weight on.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

When our vet mentioned that our poodle needed to gain weight, she recommended doubling the food we were currently feeding (Earthborn Coastal Catch). If you can't get the specific Acana formula, you could probably find a similar food in terms of protein & fat percentage and calories.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm impressed that your vet recommended Acana! Most vets push the junk they sell in their offices, such as RC or SD. I'd be wary of feeding such a high fat diet to a dog who isn't a hard working athlete, b/c of the possibility of pancreatitis. You might try one of their other kibbles that you can get in your area. Most of them are 17% fat, which seems high enough to me for most pets. I looked up several other good kibbles (IMO), and they're all around that fat %. I would recommend a kibble with no corn, wheat, or soy. I prefer grain free, which Acana also has. If you want a grain inclusive (and your dog can eat a chicken based kibble), Acana's Chicken and Burbank Potato (which includes steel cut oats as its only grain) is a good choice. It's also one of Acana's most affordable choices. My boxer is currently on it, but it's giving him eye boogers (boxers have notoriously sensitive systems and do best on grain free), so I'll be going back to grain free after this bag. There's nothing wrong with the food - it's just not working so great for my boxer.

If you don't think it would make your dog sick, you could try Satin Balls (http://www.dogforum.net/dog-frequently-asked-questions/5191-how-make-satin-balls-fat-balls.html). They've been used by many to put weight on a dog.


----------



## RileysDad (Jan 6, 2013)

hello thanks for all the responses greatly appreciated....feeding more is not really an option because he does not eat more he will just leave it in the bowl....i'm feeding canidae pure elements now and previously fed eve red meat formula....the vet liked this acana sport and agaility because of the 24% fat content...I dont know if there is another food out there with this high fat content...thans everybody I think I will go with an acana or orijen product but do not know which one...oh and yes he does agaility work and is very active so this diet is warranted in my opinion...have any of you heard of this dog food Dr Tims Momentum Highly Athletic Dog FOod


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

http://www.nativedogfood.com/energy-level-4/


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

you may have to call around to find it, Acana is easy to find in my area(virtually every store, and even some of the vets offices carry it), but the sport and agilty formula is only avalable in 2 stores in the city..I recall having this trouble when a friend of mine was dogsitting her naighbores lab and thats what he ate, he ran out of food, and she had a devil of a time trying to find it!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Sport & Agility is not available anywhere in the US due to the inclusion of milk thistle. It's allowed as a supplement, but not IN the food, or something of the sorts. They changed the Lamb & Apple, Duck & Pear, and Chicken & Burbank Potato formulas so they could be sold in the US.


----------



## RileysDad (Jan 6, 2013)

Are there any pet foods that are made in the US that contain milk thistle? What is the big deal with this ingredient?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I can recommend Dr Tim's Pursuit.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Your best bet is to find another food that is comparable to what your vet suggested. Xeph suggested a great food that is comparable to the Acana.


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

I put my larger dog on Acana after I noticed he was playing with his food instead of eating it (I think it was purina or pro-something) and he really liked it. His coat also looked noticeably better but no weight change. Could be different in your case though; the food is good.


----------

